# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  First post in AVPD

## JackGames

Well why not?

----------


## JackGames

Glad to help.  :;):

----------


## JackGames

..and I have had AvPD probably as long as I can remember.  Diagnosed 'officially' whatever that means in December 2011 after years of therapy, etc for depression anxiety and all the usual stuff.   I look forward to seeing more AVPD folks around here.

----------


## Mute

::):

----------


## CityofAngels

I have avpd, used to go to a chat room dedicated to that but it closed down.

----------


## Yellow

> I have avpd, used to go to a chat room dedicated to that but it closed down.



Same here. Google helped me find this forum.

----------

